# Signature size/height rule now enforced



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

Since a lot of members were disrespecting the maximum signature height rule (150 px) we have enforced it automatically through CSS. We removed a lot of sigs over the years but it seems people still dont care for the rules.

As of now any signature over 150 pixels in size will be automatically cut off.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2017)

I assume this includes any text below a signature or is it the image itself?

Edit: seems it's only the image itself.


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

FYI if you need a reminder: http://gbatemp.net/help/terms



> The following image is an example to help you understand the maximum size of a signature. You may go under and but NOT over the 500x150 pixel guideline. No exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

Ahhh okay, is there a way we could measure it exactly or?


----------



## Reyn_the_Insane (Feb 11, 2017)

If I make one 501x151 is that acceptable?


----------



## Mikemk (Feb 11, 2017)

Testing what mine looks like


----------



## nero99 (Feb 11, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> If I make one 501x151 is that acceptable?


Don't be a smartass to a MOD.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

nero99 said:


> Don't be a smartass to a MOD.


Dude that's like, an instaban bruv

And he's a ADMIN


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

Reyn_the_Insane said:


> If I make one 501x151 is that acceptable?


it says in the first post
any signature over 150 pixels in size will be automatically cut off


----------



## Seriel (Feb 11, 2017)

That's nice.
If there's one thing I can't stand in a forum, it's a large signature. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm fine with that. An image editor is very easy to use to crop to the proper size anyway.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 11, 2017)

I think I might have to pop open a bottle of bubbly to celebrate. There are far too many of you members who think you had a right to make your sigs whatever size you liked.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 11, 2017)

Gud.gif

Now let's see if we can do something about those enormous text sigs listing every console ever owned and all mods done to each one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2017)

Seriel said:


> That's nice.
> If there's one thing I can't stand in a forum, it's a large signature. Hopefully this helps.





Spoiler







I'm so sorry, I just couldn't resist


----------



## Seriel (Feb 11, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in a spoiler tag for a reason.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 11, 2017)

Seriel said:


> It's in a spoiler tag for a reason.


I know. Some people have disabled javascript, though.


----------



## Seriel (Feb 11, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> I know. Some people have disabled javascript, though.


Fixed.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

Seriel said:


> Fixed.


I-i

I liked those quotes


----------



## Seriel (Feb 11, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I-i
> 
> I liked those quotes


https://gist.github.com/Seriell/735dc1e4fb16f796461c3c6ad573158d


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to brag, but my quote made it to that list.

Still, I personally always keep mine at max 500X145. I don't like my text taking up that much space either.


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

Since a lot of members were disrespecting the maximum signature height rule (150 px) we have enforced it automatically through CSS. We removed a lot of sigs over the years but it seems people still dont care for the rules.

As of now any signature over 150 pixels in size will be automatically cut off.


----------



## Mikemk (Feb 11, 2017)

Can you make it so the signature expands when spoiler tags are clicked on?


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Can you make it so the signature expands when spoiler tags are clicked on?


sorry but no, if you need more than a 150 pixel tall space to contain your signature then you don't really get what a signature is supposed to be


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 11, 2017)

The spoiler breaking is a bit of a shame, but completely reasonable. I think it's a nice change.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2017)

testing mine now...
its not only for the picture but also the text right?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 13, 2017)

Seen alot of people breaking sig rules lately so its a welcomed change.


----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 19, 2017)

This gives me a excuse to make a sig!


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Seen alot of people breaking sig rules lately so its a welcomed change.


your signature width exceeds 500 pixels at the moment (784 pixels instead of 500)


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 20, 2017)

I guess its good to keep people from having to scroll like that if they don't want to, but what I would have done would be to have sigs hidden by default and add a button to display them. (like the spoiler alert button) I don't imagine it would be too hard to implement.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 22, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> I guess its good to keep people from having to scroll like that if they don't want to, but what I would have done would be to have sigs hidden by default and add a button to display them. (like the spoiler alert button) I don't imagine it would be too hard to implement.


Or browse on your phone (I can't see sigs unless I view the site in landscape mode).


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 22, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Or browse on your phone (I can't see sigs unless I view the site in landscape mode).



The xenforo forums source is free, right? I think i'll take a look and see what i can do about a sig. button for pc. Mobile would be another thing all together though. The web browser just isn't good enough. a xenforo forums app would be nice.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2017)

nvm
fixed now


----------



## Jayro (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds good.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Feb 26, 2017)

I had wondered why my signature seemed broken, sad that we can't have spoilers expand our signatures though...


----------



## Halvorsen (Feb 26, 2017)

I haven't even seen sigs in months since I browse on mobile


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 26, 2017)

I dunno why people need one, all i know is someone offered to make me one and i accepted it. Everyone was doing it, i wanna be cool too. I don't wanna be left out of the circle. 

Can someone remind me why this is a thing? Last time i remember someone saying something about bandwith, but i didn't fully understand that part or the reason for a signature. Should just be some hyperlinks or something to useful pages or your own website i would think is enough, not quoting people or whatever.


----------



## migles (Feb 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'm fine with that. An image editor is very easy to use to crop to the proper size anyway.



i tried to find an editor for andoid (because i am mostly mobile now) the pain it is to find an editor with image size cropping and format..
editors on mobile are just for girls, even photosop.. only has rotate\crop and filters thing... with crop you can somewhat make a smaller image but they don't give you an idea for the size...



WiiUBricker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seriel said:


> It's in a spoiler tag for a reason.





Costello said:


> sorry but no, if you need more than a 150 pixel tall space to contain your signature then you don't really get what a signature is supposed to be


heh, i actually think spoilers is a good idea, some people like to post consoles and hardware on signature (which in some cases is usefull, or cool)
the problem with huge signatures is making the website a lot taller and disrupt your thread reading
if you care about the pc specs or consoles people own, you just open the spoilers.
however people can use the "about you" for post their specs...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2017)

migles said:


> some people like to post consoles and hardware on signature (which in some cases is usefull, or cool)
> the problem with huge signatures is making the website a lot taller and disrupt your thread reading
> if you care about the pc specs or consoles people own, you just open the spoilers.
> however people can use the "about you" for post their specs...



You got profiles for that.

Forum signatures are made to display helpful links to threads that can help others or display a small picture which uniquely identifies you.


----------



## migles (Feb 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> You got profiles for that.
> 
> Forum signatures are made to display helpful links to threads that can help others or display a small picture which uniquely identifies you.


no one uses the old school signature you used while writing mail 

signed: migles


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2017)

migles said:


> no one uses the old school signature you used while writing mail
> 
> signed: migles



No, you got Spam-a-talk for that.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 26, 2017)

check out what I found. this would work great. if someone's sig is too long, hide it!

https://xenforo.com/community/resources/ignore-signatures.1916/

@Costello @Quantumcat

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

its not up to date, but I got a friendo who makes websites for a living. He could fix it up.


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2017)

Since a lot of members were disrespecting the maximum signature height rule (150 px) we have enforced it automatically through CSS. We removed a lot of sigs over the years but it seems people still dont care for the rules.

As of now any signature over 150 pixels in size will be automatically cut off.


----------



## Joom (Feb 28, 2017)

Why not just make signatures scrollable if they exceed a certain limit? Using ImageMagick to size down images is also an option for signatures that exceed the limit.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2017)

I tweaked my sig. Should not go above the limitations.


----------



## Costello (Mar 12, 2017)

Joom said:


> Why not just make signatures scrollable if they exceed a certain limit? Using ImageMagick to size down images is also an option for signatures that exceed the limit.


again, if your signature needs more than a 150 pixel high space, you probably dont understand what a signature is supposed to be


----------



## HamBone41801 (Mar 13, 2017)

Costello said:


> again, if your signature needs more than a 150 pixel high space, you probably dont understand what a signature is supposed to be
> View attachment 81055



The thing is, we have no use for what they are supposed to be (our names and profile pics are right there). For us, its just a method of free expression. If you really want the 150 pixel thing (which is completely acceptable), just make it scroll-able/expandable. If it doesn't hurt anybody, and the majority of people want it, why the hell wouldn't you add it? The only reason you've given so far isn't even a reason, its just a flaw with the name sigs were given.


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> The thing is, we have no use for what they are supposed to be (our names and profile pics are right there). For us, its just a method of free expression. If you really want the 150 pixel thing (which is completely acceptable), just make it scroll-able/expandable. If it doesn't hurt anybody, and the majority of people want it, why the hell wouldn't you add it? The only reason you've given so far isn't even a reason, its just a flaw with the name sigs were given.


1. lets say you are scrolling the page with your mouse at the center... your scrolling would be constantly interrupted because it would scroll the signature spaces randomly
2. it would make it a lot harder for us to moderate if we had to scroll signatures systematically
3. honestly most people already dont read sigs, what makes you think people would even want to scroll to read things that are usually so insignificant
I could go on but I dont think that will be necessary. We just won't do it so might as well get over it


----------



## HamBone41801 (Mar 13, 2017)

Costello said:


> 1. lets say you are scrolling the page with your mouse at the center... your scrolling would be constantly interrupted because it would scroll the signature spaces randomly
> 2. it would make it a lot harder for us to moderate if we had to scroll signatures systematically
> 3. honestly most people already dont read sigs, what makes you think people would even want to scroll to read things that are usually so insignificant
> I could go on but I dont think that will be necessary. We just won't do it so might as well get over it



concerning #1:
use an expantion button instead.

concerning #2:
How is that any different than now? The only thing that would be different would be that when you see a sig, you would just click one button to view the entire sig.

concerning #3:
They dont have to read the sigs. No one is forcing anyone too. It would just be nice to link all our specs and project links. Once again this one isn't even a legitimate reason. some people don't but others do.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 13, 2017)

Love this, thank you.

For those asking for expandable signatures: you have no idea how that will degenerate one day. Trust me, I've seen it myself. Why bother checking posts at this point, if the signatures are as big as the whole page?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Mar 13, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Love this, thank you.
> 
> For those asking for expandable signatures: you have no idea how that will degenerate one day. Trust me, I've seen it myself. Why bother checking posts at this point, if the signatures are as big as the whole page?



That would be the point of them being expandable/collapsible. If its way too long, just collapse it. Am I missing anything here? Nice otter by the way.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 13, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> That would be the point of them being expandable/collapsible. If its way too long, just collapse it. Am I missing anything here? Nice otter by the way.


It would defeat the purpose entirely, considering it's just a signature. Something that says "hey, it's me" or it adds some cool stuff. I used to advertise my Stylish addons for Gbatemp in there before I removed them and have no idea which account I used.
I used to visit a crappy platform where you could make your forum for free. One day they allowed unlimited signatures and hell broke on heart: it took ages to load anything correctly and all of them had so much content yet they were so... _bland_. At this point, it's better to have either a link to your blogpost with all the stuff you'd like to put in or to have a geocities-like webpage with the same idea in mind. Trust me, everyone will hate it and you will hate it too after a few days. I have the "sent from xxx using tapatalk" extra signature when I write from mobile and it still pisses me off. I might remove it soon.

To put it in perspective, it's like you were to send a 2 pages-long extra post whenever you are posting something on Facebook, and those 2 pages are all about the same thing.

Also, thank you! It was the work of that genius man @AlanJohn. I put the idea, he did the rest. And boy what rest <3 (still looking for an avatar though, if you notice this message).


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 6, 2017)

So they just cut off? Like it just snips off? Why not make it just resize? The person would still have their sig they wanted and you wouldn't have to do anything about it since it would be a plugin or something. Win win! So why not do that?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 17, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> my signature contains no images right? so why do they tell me i have an image size issue?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Your sig is tall


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Your sig is tall


it has no images. and i know regulars that have tall signatures. and thats what the spoiler sections are for.


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> it has no images. and i know regulars that have tall signatures. and thats what the spoiler sections are for.


Here, I'll show you why large text based signatures are frowned upon. This screenshot shows your last post, a one line post.
Now, it takes up almost a whole window page in size... now imagine a discussion where everyone has such a huge signature, it would severely mess up the flow of the actual forum content.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 18, 2017)

Issac said:


> Here, I'll show you why large text based signatures are frowned upon. This screenshot shows your last post, a one line post.
> Now, it takes up almost a whole window page in size... now imagine a discussion where everyone has such a huge signature, it would severely mess up the flow of the actual forum content.
> 
> View attachment 84481


thats why the 150px is a thing. is it not?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

I like how this thread went from talking about the gba forum to arguing about sigs


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> thats why the 150px is a thing. is it not?


Indeed it is, since people just couldn't stick to the rules we had to force that limit instead.

This doesn't stop some people from seeing these huge signatures. (Disabling javascript or whatever circumvents this fixed max height layout).
And if most people won't see it either way: why still have it there? 

Besides, screen readers (for people with seeing disabilities) will read the whole signature. Selecting, copying and pasting will select the hidden text still... There are many ways a huge signature messes with other users.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Issac said:


> Indeed it is, since people just couldn't stick to the rules we had to force that limit instead.
> 
> This doesn't stop some people from seeing these huge signatures. (Disabling javascript or whatever circumvents this fixed max height layout).
> And if most people won't see it either way: why still have it there?
> ...


Btw, is my sig fine now?


----------



## Issac (Apr 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Btw, is my sig fine now?


Yeah it is alright. The bottom still clips a bit, but it's nothing extreme.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Issac said:


> Yeah it is alright. The bottom still clips a bit, but it's nothing extreme.


Thanks


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Apr 18, 2017)

but setting this up like this means you can only put a few lines of text and spoilers are useless cause they take up the whole space just about.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my projects show up at least :^)


----------

